# Minecraft black screen after Login/loading PLEASE HELP



## wtoj34 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello, I downloaded minecraft about 3 months ago. I played it on my Mac, and it didn't run smoothly at all. I whipped out my old eMachine T6412 from about 5 years ago and set it up. It runs fast and fine, but Minecraft does not work. I type in my login, and press login and it loads. Right before it finishes loading a black screen pops up and stays there until I close it. I have no mods installed and have forced update multiple times. Please help this is very frustrating.

I have an AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3400+ running. I have not replaced or altered any video card drivers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## F1 Phantom (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey there!

I am a fellow minecrafter and have had the same issue!!

Heres what to do:

1. Open windows explorer.
2. Go to C:\Users\(whatever your PC username is, i.e. Bob)\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
3. Delete the bin folder.
4. Restart minecraft. Its advisable to close minecraft during this process.

That is what has worked for me! Hope it helps!

F1 Phantom


----------



## wtoj34 (Apr 3, 2012)

nope didn't work any other suggestions?


----------



## F1 Phantom (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you tried updating java or downloading the latest graphics drivers?


----------



## wtoj34 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have the latest version of Java (just checked) but I do not know where or how to update drivers. Srry not much of a computer guy.


----------



## F1 Phantom (Jul 5, 2009)

Its perfectly alright! Thats what this great forum is here for!! 

Try this gateway emachine site for graphics drivers. Scroll to the bottom and it says VGA Driver; since its a 5 year old computer, the drivers might need updating seeing as the newest driver listed there is from 2009. Download the bottom one from 11/16/09.

eMachines Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / T Series / T6412


----------



## wtoj34 (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright it downloaded a .zip file. What do I do with this?


----------



## F1 Phantom (Jul 5, 2009)

Open it and install the contents by extracting it, sometimes windows can do this, or you might have to install winzip to get it open.


----------



## wtoj34 (Apr 3, 2012)

driver installed fine but still doesn't work. I'm going to try updating my other drivers.


----------



## wtoj34 (Apr 3, 2012)

updated all drivers and still nothing :sad:

anything else?


----------



## wtoj34 (Apr 3, 2012)

NVM problem fixed  the inside of my pc crumbled! Literally, crumbled. So anyways don't need help anymore, upgrading to a sweet gaming pc. Thanks for the suggestions wither way.


----------

